# Wow! Nicholas Cage's reveange



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

Beside Slipper orchids and fragrant species I like to collect unusual species and hybrids. 
I spotted this on eBay. Wasn't this what the book, "The Orchid Thief" was about in that movie 'Adaptation'?!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polyrrhiza-...MEN-4-Mount-/231669534030?hash=item35f0948d4e


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes. Hopefully it wasn't wild collected...


----------



## Hien (Sep 7, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes. Hopefully it wasn't wild collected...


 It is a common plant now that were flasked and offered by orchid nurseries


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2015)

Eric, my Mac says the link you posted is a phishing site.


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2015)

Mine says ghost orchid, sold


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2015)

abax said:


> Eric, my Mac says the link you posted is a phishing site.


That's weird. It's a direct post thru my Google Chrome to eBay. $550 for the plants!!!


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2015)

was that you buying them eric?


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 8, 2015)

Maybe it is very expensive not because of its rarity but because of its growing "speed". More than 10 years from seedling to blooming size.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> was that you buying them eric?



:rollhappy: Not this life!


----------

